# Home Defense Weapons



## DerBiermeister

I have three primary weapons for home defense.

In the bedroom (for night intruders):

(triple click on the pics to greatly increase the image)







This is my first line of defense: Mossberg 590 SP 12ga. Modified with Magpul stock and recoil pad, Magpul Fore-end with two rails, Ontario OK3S bayonet, Streamlight ProTac HL 3 (1100 lumens), Vickers sling and Magpul QD swivel and rail-attach








My backup weapon: M&P 9 FS (17+1), Tru-Glo night sights, Viridian X5L (Gen 2) green laser/light, Apex trigger mod (5 lb pull)

In addition -- for protecting the property:








Ruger SR556-FB. Modified with Magpul stock, Limbsaver recoil pad, AimPoint PRO red-dot, UTG bi-pod, Vickers sling with Magpul QD swivels and Troy rail-attach.

Would love to see pics of other setups.


----------



## SDF880

Similar to my set up. I have a Mossberg 500 as primary ( I like your bayonet on that!), A Glock 34 with light/laser and spare extended mag close-by. A 9MM Kel-tec SUB2000 with light/laser and it is loaded with an extended Glock mag (33rds) same mag as my G34. Last but not least a Doublestar C3 AR-15 in the corner on stand-by!


----------



## AquaHull

I'm just using a Kahr CM9 with front night sight and a 8 rd spare mag, today that is.


----------



## Seneca

A bayonet?
Holy crap, I'm not sure I would be safe running around the house with a pointy stabby thing on the end of my shotgun. With my luck I trip over the cat and skewer the poodle.


----------



## paraquack

Again, similar equipment, but first they have to get past the dog!
View attachment 6879


----------



## Camel923

In the house, pistol..glock 21 with night sights and surefire tack light, around the immediate grounds.. Remington 870 express with ghost sights and tac light, about the acreage... ak 47 with night sights. Its wooded and hilly, no long shots necessary.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Mossberg 500 but no bayonet! Im better with the knife in my hand!


----------



## SDF880

AquaHull said:


> I'm just using a Kahr CM9 with front night sight and a 8 rd spare mag, today that is.


I really like the Kahr CM/PM series line-up! I think the CM's are a good deal!


----------



## alterego

I plan to reason with any would be attackers. And if that does not work I will strongly condemn their activity.


----------



## Jeep

DerBiermeister said:


> I have three primary weapons for home defense.
> 
> In the bedroom (for night intruders):
> 
> View attachment 6874
> 
> This is my first line of defense: Mossberg 590 SP 12ga. Modified with Magpul stock and recoil pad, Magpul Fore-end with two rails, Ontario OK3S bayonet, Streamlight ProTac HL 3
> 
> (1100 lumens), Vickers sling and Magpul QD swivel and rail-attach
> 
> View attachment 6875
> 
> My backup weapon: M&P 9 FS (17+1), Tru-Glo night sights, Viridian X5L (Gen 2) green laser/light, Apex trigger mod (5 lb pull)
> 
> In addition -- for protecting the property:
> 
> View attachment 6876
> 
> Ruger SR556-FB. Modified with Magpul stock, Limbsaver recoil pad, AimPoint PRO red-dot, UTG bi-pod, Vickers sling with Magpul QD swivels and Troy rail-attach.
> 
> Would love to see pics of other setups.


The Gauge, um yeah, I had to excuse myself for a second. A bayonet on a gauge just says love.


----------



## DerBiermeister

Seneca said:


> A bayonet?
> Holy crap, I'm not sure I would be safe running around the house with a pointy stabby thing on the end of my shotgun. With my luck I trip over the cat and skewer the poodle.


Worried me too -- especially with how sharp the blade is. Scary sharp. So I devised a way to protect it and me, the family, the pooches, and the furniture :idea:
As I keep the bayonet's original sheath Molle attached to my BOB, I purchased a second sheath to use for when I go hiking, etc. The second sheath is generic and fits most 8" blades.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004WF525C/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It has a removable heavy duty KYDEX (plastic) liner, so called the company and purchased another KYDEX liner ($15) to use strictly for the shotty. It was a bit loose, so I used a heat gun to form fit it snuggly.


----------



## Jeep

I would defo stab something just so I could let a round out to get it off my Bayonet.


----------



## Inor

Remington 870, no bayonet though. Within reach of the bed we have Mrs Inor's S&W 38 Special, my Springfield XD (45), and my Colt 6" .357.


----------



## alterego

alterego said:


> I plan to reason with any would be attackers. And if that does not work I will strongly condemn their activity.










However. If diplomacy fails.


----------



## Chipper

Pretty much the same gear, but I have a AR-10 7.62 instead of a 556. Just don't like the 556 in a defensive situation. Want the power, penetration, and distance the 762 gives me. Body armor, cars and living in a rural area is why. I don't want to have to shoot things multiple times to put it down.


----------



## Hemi45

A shotgun with a bayo is pure badassery!


----------



## paraquack

Chipper said:


> Pretty much the same gear, but I have a AR-10 7.62 instead of a 556. Just don't like the 556 in a defensive situation. Want the power, penetration, and distance the 762 gives me. Body armor, cars and living in a rural area is why. I don't want to have to shoot things multiple times to put it down.


7.62? I'd have to worry about my neighbors for about 10 to 12 blocks.


----------



## Oddcaliber

Maverick 88 12ga,1911,SKS and a pit bull with AIDS!


----------



## Zed

i Just saw a video on Youtube..Has anyone thought of planting bee-hives around the property, so that they can be triggered in case of gang attack?


----------



## Chipper

paraquack said:


> 7.62? I'd have to worry about my neighbors for about 10 to 12 blocks.


 My nearest neighbor is over half mile away. They may have to worry once I get a Nemo 300 Win mag AR.


----------



## Notsoyoung

I sort of break things down into "in the house" and "outside the house". Inside the house I have a 1911 within reach of my bed and a 12 ga. in the closet loaded with #2 shot. Outside, an AR and another 12 ga. loaded with 00 buckshot.


----------



## dannydefense

I love the SR556, one of my favorite from the factory setups for a piston driven AR. I have a similar ACS stock on my AR, which carries spare batteries for the light and the optic. The only thing I'm not keen on with your set up is that bipod; it's forcing you to have a grip pulled in tight to the magwell which by itself isn't a show stopper, but definitely not an optimum grip.

I'll dig up a photo of my rifle's setup when I'm home from work; it's my primary, no matter where the fight is, though we always have a pistol and a shotgun nearby as well.


----------



## DerBiermeister

dannydefense said:


> I love the SR556, one of my favorite from the factory setups for a piston driven AR. I have a similar ACS stock on my AR, which carries spare batteries for the light and the optic. The only thing I'm not keen on with your set up is that bipod; it's forcing you to have a grip pulled in tight to the magwell which by itself isn't a show stopper, but definitely not an optimum grip.


I agree, the rifle cannot be used comfortably with the bi-pod as shown. But, I've already got a work-around. The bi-pod is a new addition and removes very quickly with the flip of a latch (kind of neat actually). I bought it primarily for use at the range as I don't like the wooden blocks they have there and I am not going to be lugging sand or rice bags along with all my other stuff. In a use of force situation, I will either:
1. Deploy the bi-pod legs so that the device is functional, or
2. Simply remove it from the rifle


----------



## dannydefense

DerBiermeister said:


> I agree, the rifle cannot be used comfortably with the bi-pod as shown. But, I've already got a work-around. The bi-pod is a new addition and removes very quickly with the flip of a latch (kind of neat actually). I bought it primarily for use at the range as I don't like the wooden blocks they have there and I am not going to be lugging sand or rice bags along with all my other stuff. In a use of force situation, I will either:
> 1. Deploy the bi-pod legs so that the device is functional, or
> 2. Simply remove it from the rifle


It crossed my mind, can you face it the opposite direction? The bipod I have mounted on my 700 flips forward if I ever needed to pick the rifle up and use it inside of 100 yards.


----------



## DerBiermeister

dannydefense said:


> It crossed my mind, can you face it the opposite direction? The bipod I have mounted on my 700 flips forward if I ever needed to pick the rifle up and use it inside of 100 yards.


Yes, thanks to your suggestion ...... it works perfect! I should have tried that before.

I now have 3 options:

1. Leave it "legs up"
2. Deploy the bi-pod legs so that the device is functional, or
3. Simply remove it (quick release latch) from the rifle if the added weight becomes an issue


----------



## Seneca

Actually that's a good HD selection you have there DB. 
It's very similar to what I have for HD, sans the bayonet and M&P 9mm, which I believe to be a fine pistol.

FWIW, these are my HD weapons;

Mossberg 12 ga. 500 marinecote with speedfeed stocks
Colt LE 6920 with Eotech and Magpul stocks
and a Beretta 92FS Inox 

I've always looked to improve upon what I have for HD, keeping in mind they have to be reasonably compact weapons without a lot of projections so they are less likely to hang up on something and are easy to maneuver in close spaces such as in a dwelling. Since Mr. Murphy loves to screw with me at the most inopportune times I try to keep it simple.


----------



## Notsoyoung

I believe that something you have to constantly keep in mind when talking about home defense is how are will the bullet or shot go after you fire it? I do not plan on using my .357 mag, AR, or a 12 ga with 00 buckshot for an intruder inside of my house because I don't want to kill some innocent at the other end of my house or across the street. That's why I use a .45 acp with hollow point rounds and #2 shot in my 12 ga. shotgun for "in the house" use. Yes, both rounds can go though one wall, and maybe even two, but neither will go through the length of the house and into the neighbor's while still being very lethal. That's why most of my rounds are hollow points, because I am concerned about safety, and has nothing to do with leaving big holes in things.


----------



## dannydefense

Notsoyoung said:


> That's why most of my rounds are hollow points, because I am concerned about safety, and has nothing to do with leaving big holes in things.


You can't rely on it being a hollow point, not even remotely. Buy a couple sheets of dry wall and fire a box of ammo through it; now go find the bullets and tell me how many opened up? Barnes makes a lead free round that will open up almost every time, but most of the regular hollow points will clog and keep their shape. Never trust your round, always trust your background.


----------



## DerBiermeister

Seneca said:


> I've always looked to improve upon what I have for HD, keeping in mind they have to be reasonably compact weapons without a lot of projections so they are less likely to hang up on something and are easy to maneuver in close spaces such as in a dwelling. Since Mr. Murphy loves to screw with me at the most inopportune times I try to keep it simple.


Same here. Right now, the shotty is in the bedroom in my closet, but I don't like it there as it is about 20 feet away. I've commissioned a friend (who is a woodworker) to build a nice single rifle cabinet that will house a 50" long rifle (height needed because of the bayonet). This cabinet will attach to a wall stud on the other side of my night stand. Whenever we are gone from the house, the shotgun will go back into my gun safe as added security in case of a break-in.

Btw -- I keep my 9 mm in a speed vault which mounts low on the bed rail toward the headboard. It is quite hidden by the nightstand.


----------



## Notsoyoung

dannydefense said:


> You can't rely on it being a hollow point, not even remotely. Buy a couple sheets of dry wall and fire a box of ammo through it; now go find the bullets and tell me how many opened up? Barnes makes a lead free round that will open up almost every time, but most of the regular hollow points will clog and keep their shape. Never trust your round, always trust your background.


I believe I said the other end of my house or across the street, not a single or even a couple of walls. I am well aware that even a decent pellet gun will shoot through a sheet of dry wall. I also think that one of my points that I was making was that you have to be concerned what is behind what you are shooting at. I load my own rounds, use Hornady XTPs primarily, and have used Barnes lead-free hollow points and was not the impressed with them. I am very happy with how the Hornady bullets open up.


----------



## DerBiermeister

dannydefense said:


> It crossed my mind, can you face it the opposite direction? The bipod I have mounted on my 700 flips forward if I ever needed to pick the rifle up and use it inside of 100 yards.


As I said above - your suggestion was right on. Here are some new pics:


----------



## DerBiermeister

Seneca said:


> A bayonet?
> Holy crap, I'm not sure I would be safe running around the house with a pointy stabby thing on the end of my shotgun. With my luck I trip over the cat and skewer the poodle.





DerBiermeister said:


> Worried me too -- especially with how sharp the blade is. Scary sharp. So I devised a way to protect it and me, the family, the pooches, and the furniture :idea:
> As I keep the bayonet's original sheath Molle attached to my BOB, I purchased a second sheath to use for when I go hiking, etc. The second sheath is generic and fits most 8" blades.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004WF525C/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> It has a removable heavy duty KYDEX (plastic) liner, so called the company and purchased another KYDEX liner ($15) to use strictly for the shotty. It was a bit loose, so I used a heat gun to form fit it snuggly.


Here are two pics showing the KYDEX sheath:

It is nice and snug over the blade


----------



## Seneca

Agree, also one has to take into consideration their living arrangements and situation, especially if they have kids. My situation no kids or spouse. I can put weapons about anywhere in the place and as long as I don't forget (old coot syndrome) where I put them I should be fine. When I had kids at home it was a different matter.

For a while I used one of those mattress holsters, that have a flap that slides between the foundation and mattress. It worked reasonably well and as long as I made the bed the pistol stayed out of sight. As I recall they made something similar for long guns, the name of the company escapes me at the moment. They may even be out of business for all I know. Now, since it's only me, the pistol sits alongside a flashlight on the nightstand, must be getting lazy in my old age.


----------



## dannydefense

Notsoyoung said:


> I believe I said the other end of my house or across the street, not a single or even a couple of walls. I am well aware that even a decent pellet gun will shoot through a sheet of dry wall. I also think that one of my points that I was making was that you have to be concerned what is behind what you are shooting at. I load my own rounds, use Hornady XTPs primarily, and have used Barnes lead-free hollow points and was not the impressed with them. I am very happy with how the Hornady bullets open up.


I'm pretty sure my point had nothing to do with what will go through a single sheet, it had to do with relying on a hollow point to slow itself down because it's a hollow point. Most of them won't open up after going through even a single sheet of dry wall, which means they will continue to travel through consecutive walls and across the road quite happily. It was a PSA.


----------



## Notsoyoung

I don't think that there is one firearm that fits all situations unless it is a shotgun with different loads, chokes, or barrels, and there are some shortcomings with a shotgun, although if you have a battery of firearms I would certainly strongly recommend having including a shotgun. You have to take into account whether you live in a multiple dwelling apartment building, a house and if so how it is built, whether or not you have other people living in the same house with you and how many, if you have close neighbors, and if you live in the country, how far is the cover/concealment for your house. As in most situations it is going to be up to the individual to decide what best suits his purpose. While doing so you should also throw into the mix whcih firearm are you acceptably familiar with and most importantly, can you hit what you are aiming at with it. A lot of things to think about and best to do it now.


----------



## Seneca

I don't think I'd change out any of my HD calibers because I was worried one might have the power to go through sheet rock walls and across the street. A .22LR will do that. Yet it's good to be cognizant of the target and mindful of what may be beyond it. 

If I were to let the fact that a bullet can travel through sheet rock become the all consuming factor in meeting my primary objective of repelling a home invasion or robbery, I'd be reduced to the conclusion that the best way to ensure the safety of all others was to scream loudly while wildly swing a rubber chicken at the home invaders. 

You can't have it both ways, you either accept the fact that bullets will travel through walls and do you best to mitigate that by hitting your target or resort to the rubber chicken.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Maybe I am fortunate in that the walls of my house are not made of sheet rock but lathe and plaster, and the outside walls are brick. If I lived in an apartment with a family on 3 sides of me as well as above and below me, I would not use anything but a shotgun with #2 or #4 shot in it. Even if you didn't have to worry about going to prison for shooting some little girl in her bed, and you probably would, I for one would not want that on my conscience. I may not be one of the "nice" guys, but I like to think that I am one of the "good" ones. A responsible gun owner is ALWAYS aware of just where a bullet he fires may go.


----------



## DerBiermeister

If I were to fire shotgun or pistol at an intruder from my bedroom door -- I would be firing West. The load would have to go through 3 to 4 walls, plus either kitchen cabinets or refrigerator, etc., to get outside, and there is only one home relatively close -- about a 100 yards away. An old couple lives there however, and their bedroom does happen to be on the exposed side. Anyway, if I keep a progressively stronger load in the shotgun, starting with #4 bird, working up to some buckshot or even the lethal PDX1, I think the neighbors would be ok. Chances are damn good that the first shot of #4 bird would take out the intruder.

Here is an interesting video comparing two different loads


----------



## just mike

Knowing for a fact that a 22 long rifle will penetrate 7 panels of 1/2in sheetrock with insulation between panels and the arm of a leather Lazy Boy recliner between panel 6 and 7, that's 3 apartment walls for those who have trouble with math. I keep a mossburg 12ga loaded with 3 rounds of #6 heavy dove loads next to the bed, the next 2 rounds are 00 buck. 45acp's are loaded with 9rounds of Barnes TAC-XPD (8+1). There are 4- 45acp's in various locations in the house, and another on me.


----------



## AquaHull

I'm going with a CW9 with 124 gr Speer GDJHP's and a 870 youth with #3 buck tonight , since I left my pocket pistol is the vehicle safe tonight.

On the morrow it very well may be the Security Six with some .357 158 gr JSP
Like the sign says ,this house is protected by a .357 6 days a week,guess which days.


----------



## tango

Do you own your home?
If so, and you are worried about over penetration--- change the construction of your interior/ exterior walls to prevent it.
Or, change your loads--


----------



## alterego

Out here we are 3/8 mile to the closest neighbor house. And farm fields and woods 358 degrees in the circle. So I am only concerned with round count stopping power and portability. If I could have a SAW I would have two.


----------



## Sarkus

While its a small town, I still am in town and currently just keep a Ruger P89 9mm with a mag of HP in it (none in the chamber) handy near the bed. Everything else is locked in the safe. I did recently acquire my first shotgun, however, so as I become more comfortable with it I may leave it out and loaded. I don't have kids or anyone else in the house so that's not a concern, but I do have some paranoia about a smash and grab break-in when I'm at work so don't really want to leave anything more out of the safe then I have to.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Over penetration is an issue for suburban.city dwellers for certain.
Apartment/Condo folks might want to use 45ACP since it does not penetrate as much as 9mm.
You have to decide on your own if you need better shot placement or just a big noisy THUD on the perps body.
One should still rehearse (practice) with adrenalin, moving/shooting.
This is a bit off topic for the title OP, sorry, but it is important part in the decision of those new to weapons in the home and beginning preppers.

Soon I will be getting a shotgun. I will be putting hundreds of rounds down range just to know my gun. Then I will dry practice around my home and moving through doors etc. - I am 6ft and managing 30inch doorways with a 36 inch gun is going to take practice. Skills never learned will never be available in "the moment" you need them.

In the event of a home invasion - I'm not concerned about politics, the perps up-bringing, or their future dreams I am concerned about separating his soul from the body and my survival.

There are a bzillion penetration videos on YouTube and I love them all. This is one I learned the most from...


----------



## Arklatex

Sarkus said:


> While its a small town, I still am in town and currently just keep a Ruger P89 9mm with a mag of HP in it (none in the chamber) handy near the bed. Everything else is locked in the safe. I did recently acquire my first shotgun, however, so as I become more comfortable with it I may leave it out and loaded. I don't have kids or anyone else in the house so that's not a concern, but I do have some paranoia about a smash and grab break-in when I'm at work so don't really want to leave anything more out of the safe then I have to.


What is your reasoning for not keeping a round in the chamber? Especially with no kids in the house.


----------



## DerBiermeister

Arklatex said:


> What is your reasoning for not keeping a round in the chamber? Especially with no kids in the house.


Wondering the same


----------



## Notsoyoung

Not having any children in the house makes allot of things easier for me IMO. I keep a 1911 with one in the chamber in the nightstand next to my bed and one of my 12 gauges loaded in the closet.


----------



## dannydefense

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Soon I will be getting a shotgun. I will be putting hundreds of rounds down range just to know my gun. Then I will dry practice around my home and moving through doors etc. - I am 6ft and managing 30inch doorways with a 36 inch gun is going to take practice. Skills never learned will never be available in "the moment" you need them.


Don't alter your plans one iota, but keep in mind there are sometimes better options than a long gun. If your home has tight corners or areas where putting that barrel around them first will put you in danger, then it may not be the best weapon to use. A pistol at high compressed ready will never lead you around a door. If someone rushes you with a long gun it's not out of the realm of possibility that they'll be able to grab the barrel and redirect your shot. If someone rushes you while carrying a pistol, you just pull the trigger.

Not this, this is Sul:









High compressed ready:


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

dannydefense said:


> Don't alter your plans one iota, but keep in mind there are sometimes better options than a long gun. If your home has tight corners or areas where putting that barrel around them first will put you in danger, then it may not be the best weapon to use. A pistol at high compressed ready will never lead you around a door. If someone rushes you with a long gun it's not out of the realm of possibility that they'll be able to grab the barrel and redirect your shot. If someone rushes you while carrying a pistol, you just pull the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 6902


Yep, 
Every trip to the range I practice strong hand, off hand, at 3, 7, and 10 yards. I practice with and without glasses. I am not "Jelly Bryce" (google it) but I can keep a fist-sized group at 7 yards without glasses.
The range has a low light move and shoot class monthly taught by a local SWAT instructor. I am in after CHRISTmas. Until then I dry-fire 2x/week and even when I am in the garden I am thinking about my way out.

(My apologies to the OP I got off topic again.)


----------



## Sarkus

Arklatex said:


> What is your reasoning for not keeping a round in the chamber? Especially with no kids in the house.


Part of it is that I'm not 100% comfortable with a round in the chamber, even though with that pistol the hammer would be down and a double action trigger pull would be required to fire the weapon. The second part is that I'm not convinced that the time I would save having a round in chamber versus having to rack a round is likely to matter should I ever have to use the gun. Are there scenarios where it could be the difference between life and death? Sure. Are those likely scenarios? I don't think so at this point.


----------

